# Hey. I animate



## iAnimateYT (Apr 13, 2021)

I animate on Twitch and publish on YouTube at iAnimateYT








						Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					twitch.tv


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

share the youtube as well.



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCropESkKZ088yk6zc9H8wlg/videos


----------



## iAnimateYT (Apr 13, 2021)

Omg you actually looked up my youtube?


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

iAnimateYT said:


> Omg you actually looked up my youtube?


it's on your twitch page


----------



## iAnimateYT (Apr 13, 2021)

At true


----------



## bargan (May 18, 2021)

Idk, but I don't really like that. Previously, I could easily watch broadcasts on YouTube. And now I have to look for their records. I often turn on these recordings in the background and go about my business and sometimes just relax to them. Recently, due to being busy at work, I don't always have time to watch them, so I began to download them in order to look later. It seems that there were usually no problems, but the download site was also closed. I was so angry! I had to look for something new because I don't always have access to the Internet to just turn on the video of the past broadcast. Somehow, by chance, I came across 








						Online YouTube to MP3 Converter & Playlist Downloader
					

Download your favorite YouTube videos and playlists from the internet without registration for free. Convert your favorite YouTube videos to MP3, MP4 and M4A.




					loader.to
				



 and this became the solution to my problem. I'm so glad that I can turn on some kind of broadcast recording again at any time.


----------



## MollyClarkson (Nov 22, 2021)

I like your streams, mate.


----------



## Migelguero (Nov 22, 2021)

I also used to watch his Twitch streams. But for now, he runs it very rarely, so. I'm trying to match his animations, but I use DAZ-3D and Photoshop. It's pretty common software for visual novels, but I'm interested in solely animations, not stories. I have the same situation with internet instability as the guy above. North Dakota providers offer crappy internet for ridiculous prices... So all Youtube podcasts and drawing guides I convert via https://coconvert.com/youtube-wav-converter.html to audio files to have offline access. It's still a stopgap, but do I have a choice?


----------



## nykalily (Dec 14, 2021)

followed your yt!


----------

